# programmer en ada sous Mac



## Hugo86e (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir la compagnie, je suis actuellement en L1 de sciences et en cours d'info on programme avec ada et donc sous windaube !  je voulais savoir s'il est (toujours) possible de programmer en ada sous Mac soit avec xcode comme j'ai pu le voire en installant des petits trucs en + ou peut être avec un autre logiciel ?
J'ai tenté le truc avant de vous écrire mais ça n'avait pas marché, j'ai installé gnat et tenté de mettre des petits fichiers adaplugins dans application support mais en vain..
Merci à tous d'avance ! 

PS: je suis sous Mac Lion dernière mise à jour en date avec aussi le dernier xcode


----------



## Hugo86e (21 Novembre 2011)

up..


----------



## Emmanuelion (3 Décembre 2011)

www.macada.org


----------

